
How to lookup T Table in C# + math.net? - caribeaz
Hey I&#x27;m looking up a t table and would like to know how to pull a value for say .35. I&#x27;m taking a manual process and recreating it in C#. Is there a function in Math.Net that I could use to return these values?
======
daleholborow
Aah, you've confused ycomb for Google/stackoverflow/actually reading the
documentation and/or source code.

~~~
caribeaz
Haha no. I posted here because I dont have a stackoverflow account. I assumed
there must be C# users on here who could help me out instead

~~~
caribeaz
Also, using this table as my reference
[[https://www.tdistributiontable.com/](https://www.tdistributi...](https://www.tdistributiontable.com/\]\(https://www.tdistributiontable.com/\))

